# headers first or exhaust?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Got about 1200 to blow and am either getting Borla exhaust (no flames on the coffee can tips) or Kooks L.T. headers with the connecting pipes. Which should be done first from a performance mod standpoint and why? I can't afford both right now, either one or the other. Let her rip.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Did someone get a nice tax return? Mine went to laminate flooring


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Seems that the best performance gain will come from the LT's, with only minor gains seen on most catbacks.

Maybe a good set of LT's and electric cutouts might be the trick for you. You can adjust the sound, and since they are installed AFTER the cats it's not as loud as straight pipes.

You could afford to do both.

You'll get more sound than a traditional catback, and some people have claimed as much as a 15rwhp gain from cutouts while most I've seen on a catback system is about 5-10.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I vote for LT's, change the resonator to an x-pipe and replace the stock mufflers to flowmaster or magnaflow for a better sound.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Got about 1200 to blow and am either getting Borla exhaust (no flames on the coffee can tips) or Kooks L.T. headers with the connecting pipes. Which should be done first from a performance mod standpoint and why? I can't afford both right now, either one or the other. Let her rip.


LT's will waken the car up, are good to have if you plan to mod big in the future and they'll give you nice HP gains, however with them comes the need for a tune (another $500 or so)...


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

LT's will give you more hp for the money compared to just the exhaust. I would have done LTs but wanted the 05 rear bumper so i just went with the exhaust for now.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The exhaust will give you sound. The LT's will give you sound AND power gains!:cheers


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

goatballs said:


> Did someone get a nice tax return? Mine went to laminate flooring


Do you like antiquing, rainbows, and restoring 19th century homes???:willy: 
Spending $$$ on a laminate floor and not your GTO? come on!!!:shutme 

Just kidding btw :seeya:


----------

